

Apple's iOS 6 Wi-Fi problems linger on - CrankyBear
http://www.zdnet.com/apples-ios-6-wi-fi-problems-linger-on-7000004799/

======
untog
I think that by now, everyone should have learned the lesson to not buy
anything the instant it comes out. It seems like every first batch of hardware
has issues, and every major software revision requires bug fixes.

The very simple solution is to wait. I always wait for the first major patch
to OS X before upgrading, and a couple of months before new hardware. While I
don't have the latest shiny gadget, my life is a lot simpler.

I shudder whenever I see someone upgrading the development machine their
professional life depends upon to the new version of OS X on release day.

~~~
spindritf
> I shudder whenever I see someone upgrading the development machine their
> professional life depends upon to the new version of OS X on release day.

The Arch Linux demographic.

~~~
jlgreco
Doesn't Arch use rolling release? Kind of the opposite I think.

I use Fedora these days out of laziness, but rolling releases was one of the
things I really enjoyed about Gentoo. _Far_ less upgrade induced stress.

~~~
mertd
Rolling release is favorable in that sense. I prefer dealing with a single
problem every other month or so as opposed to many things breaking all at
once.

~~~
jlgreco
Exactly. It's also _much_ easier to rollback one change with a regression with
a rolling release system than it is when that single change with a regression
came packaged with hundreds of other functional changes.

Kernel regression in Gentoo? No worries, boot the old one.

Kernel regression in Fedora? No worries, boot the old one... unless this was
across an upgrade boundary. _Then_ you get to have fun.

------
mzuvella
I have owned every iPhone model and have never one one issue with Wifi. And I
work in the mobile business so I have probably been on 500+ wifi networks.

~~~
SigmundA
I have had a similar experience until iOS6, I am not happy.

------
taskstrike
Apple's software development seems to play a second fiddle to their hardware
development a lot.

This is OK in most instances since I don't buy a lot of their software, but if
you fail to get the firmware and the drivers working, it's a major problem.

------
cameronh90
Me and many others are encountering similar issues on Apple laptops since
upgrading to OS X 10.8 (search for mountain lion wifi problems). Things that
appear to help for me are running a ping to the router in the background, or
disabling WPA 2.

Also, iOS 6/OS X 10.8 users are having trouble access points at my workplace,
while other devices appear to be working fine. Since OS X 10.8, I'm also
having trouble connecting it to my Samsung Galaxy S3's WiFi hotspot, whereas
my girlfriend's 10.7 laptop is connecting without issue.

That said, every OS upgrade seems to have a bunch of issues that affect a
small number of users, and the current ones don't seem particularly abnormal.

------
rogerbinns
Android doesn't get a pass here either. I have a GSM Galaxy Nexus with the OS
directly provided by Google. After the Android 4.1 update wifi is completely
unreliable. I work from home so the phone is on wifi most of the time. I
usually have to reboot it to get wifi working again, although sometimes
turning wifi off and then on works after a minute or so. (This doesn't affect
any of my other wifi devices nor this phone with the prior OS version.)

Google have known about it since mid-July
<https://code.google.com/p/android/issues/detail?id=34942>

------
fpgeek
Much as they've made other mistakes, lingering WiFi issues are not necessarily
Apple's fault. There are all sorts of things that can go wrong.

For example, I've had routers be unstable with some particular devices because
of specific encryption settings. Ironically, I learned about that chipset
problem while I was getting ready to throw dd-wrt on the offending router in
frustration. I've had access points give super-slow connections to new devices
until the AP was rebooted. And on and on.

WiFi works most of the time, but when it doesn't it usually isn't easy to
figure out what (or even where) the problem really is.

------
hackerchic
Does anyone else feel the iOS6 has more drawbacks than previous updates?

~~~
batista
Like having ONE issue, the Maps, and everything else being better?

~~~
tomflack
Says he in a thread about wifi problems? I'm regretting upgrading and not
because of the maps. My work wifi has become completely unreliable.

------
X-Istence
I have an iPhone 4S and my Wifi is WPA2-AES secured and I haven't had any
issues with Wifi in any locations that I've used it.

~~~
SigmundA
I have a 4S and my home WiFi with AES is nearly unusable (extremely slow and
major packet loss), I have to disable WiFi and use cellular. Was working fine
with iOS 5.

At work my iPad3 is doing the same thing with our AES WiFi but working fine at
home.

Also WiFi tethering is not working with similar issues between the two devices
but bluetooth is fine.

Again iOS5 had been working perfectly for a year on these networks. I am not
happy.

------
peterlalonde
I had this issue with my iPad, but not my iPhone (same wifi network) and then
an hour later.... magic. It worked.

